# Need advice on home theater system



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like your help in choosing the different pieces for a home theater system. I am completely new to this so please bear with me if my naivete comes across!

Here are some details/thoughts based on what I have been reading in this forum:

The room/den: relatively small (13x17x7). 

Budget: around 6K

Speakers: Klipsch Icon WB-14 W series. I am not sure how many to get. Ideally I would like a 7.1 setup. Do I need a separate Center speaker?

Subwoofer: 1 (or 2?) HSU VTF-2 MK4

Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR3009. I don’t know if this is overkill but I would like to cater for the future.

Projector: Sony VPLHW30AES 300-Inch 1080p Front Projector/ JVC DLA-X30 3D Enabled 3-Chip Full HD D-ILA Front Projector

I appreciate any recommendations you guys have.

Thanks in advance!

BB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bobbybob718 said:


> I would like your help in choosing the different pieces for a home theater system. I am completely new to this so please bear with me if my naivete comes across!
> 
> Here are some details/thoughts based on what I have been reading in this forum:
> 
> ...


BB.
That would make for a wonderful HT. Given your room dimensions, I would run an Audyssey DSX Setup where if going 7.1/7.2, purposing a pair of WB-14's for either the Height or Width Channel in the front of your HT.

I am a huge fan of the 3009 and actually prefer it to the replacement TX-NR3010 as the 3010 does not offer Multichannel Analog Inputs. This is the first time that the 3000 Series has not offered MCH Inputs and now only the TX-NR5010 offers them. As the other differences with the 3010 are things like Instapreview, and support for an 11.4 HT.

As I find it difficult enough to properly setup 5.2 Channels in most rooms, it is the fortunate few who have a room large enough to support running 11 Channels simultaneously along with 4 Subwoofers. I honestly prefer having MCH Inputs and "only" being able to run a 9.2 HT. If possible, I would absolutely go with Dual Subwoofers as it helps both to tame acoustic irregularities and provide even better Bass.

Especially as you are using a Projector, using a WB-14 as a Center Channel makes complete sense as it can be placed directly behind the Screen ideally at the identical level of the Mains (Fronts) I would absolutely go with the HW30ES, but the JVC would be quite good as well and either would be great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> BB.
> That would make for a wonderful HT. Given your room dimensions, I would run an Audyssey DSX Setup where if going 7.1/7.2, purposing a pair of WB-14's for either the Height or Width Channel in the front of your HT.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the 3009 and actually prefer it to the replacement TX-NR3010 as the 3010 does not offer Multichannel Analog Inputs. This is the first time that the 3000 Series has not offered MCH Inputs and now only the TX-NR5010 offers them. As the other differences with the 3010 are things like Instapreview, and support for an 11.4 HT.
> ...


I agree with JJ - I think you would find 11.4 overwhelming for that space. At the most, I would recommend 7 speakers - L/C/R, side surrounds, and either rear surrounds or front heights (as JJ recommended). As far as subs, bass is a subjective thing - however, I do also recommend at least 2 subs as it really helps to smooth out room modes. The HSU is a good sub - in that price range, you may also want to check out SVS and PSA. There was also a very recent review on the Emotiva sub in our review forums that you may want to take a peek at.

I also think you would be pleased with either projector - both are highly recommended and I have read good reviews for both.


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi JJ,

Thanks! This is very helpful info. The wide setup is a very good idea. I hope the room has sufficient width for it.

I got a chance to listen to Paradigm and some in wall Klipsch speakers. I thought the Klipsch sounded better. It may not be a fair comparison since I don't know the specific model numbers. However, there may be an innate characteristic of Klipsch that I may have liked? 

I did see a couple of scenes of Ironman on the JVC projector in a demo theater. The blacks/contrast as pretty good.

I will see if any of the local places have the WB-14 speakers and the Samsung SXRD projector so that I can take a look at them as well.

BB


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi ALM,

Thanks! I will definitely check out HSU, SVS, and PSA. I agree that anything over 7.1 may not make sense. I think I will start with a 5.1 setup and the add the 2 wide speakers like JJ suggested.

BB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bobbybob718 said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> Thanks! This is very helpful info. The wide setup is a very good idea. I hope the room has sufficient width for it.
> 
> ...


BB,
There is the very real issue of whether the Klipschs and Paradigms were Level Matched. Due to the Klipschs being unbelievably efficient owing to their Horn Loaded Design, if listening to the Paradigms at the same place as the Klipschs with the same AVR, you would need to raise the volume of the Paradigms to account for them being less efficient. Otherwise, psychoacousticaly louder will always be perceived as better as countless Blind Tests has confirmed. Also, the Icons being mentioned have been discontinued and are not likely going to be available locally and Sony is the only maker of SXRD Projectors, However, JVC's D-ILA is all but identical and a few others have made Projectors using similar means. 
J


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> BB,
> There is the very real issue of whether the Klipschs and Paradigms were Level Matched. Due to the Klipschs being unbelievably efficient owing to their Horn Loaded Design, if listening to the Paradigms at the same place as the Klipschs with the same AVR, you would need to raise the volume of the Paradigms to account for them being less efficient. Otherwise, psychoacousticaly louder will always be perceived as better as countless Blind Tests has confirmed. Also, the Icons being mentioned have been discontinued and are not likely going to be available locally and Sony is the only maker of SXRD Projectors, However, JVC's D-ILA is all but identical and a few others have made Projectors using similar means.
> J


JJ,

Sorry, I meat sorry SXRD and not Samsung SXRD!

I agree that there are a lot of variables to consider for a proper comparison. But it gave some reassurance that Klipsch is a very respectable brand.

What are your thoughts on the Klipsch Reference line relative to the Icon W series. Do you think it is worth the higher price?

BB


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bobbybob718 said:


> JJ,
> 
> Sorry, I meat sorry SXRD and not Samsung SXRD!
> 
> ...


I would send a message to JBrax - pretty sure he is running the Klipsch References and could give you an owner's perspective.


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I would send a message to JBrax - pretty sure he is running the Klipsch References and could give you an owner's perspective.


Thanks! I will get in touch with JBrax.

A few questions regarding the placement of the speakers.

Would it be okay to place the LCR speakers on the viewing side wall? I have a two year old who might want to checkout the new addition(s)! I think the other speakers should be fine since they are typically placed above the listening level, right?

BB


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BB,
I cannot comment on the Icon line since I haven't personally heard them. Having said that I would venture to guess the upgrade to the Reference series would be considerable and well worth the money. I feel they are one of the best speakers available and truly excel with movies. I would give a listen to both the RF-82 II's and the RF-7 II's. I found the RF-7's to be outstanding but not enough of an upgrade to justify the additional money spent when compared to the 82's. These speakers are highly efficient and therefore don't require much power to achieve reference level playback. Very dynamic and clean sounding at all listening levels. There are several things I have upgraded along the way and my speakers are not one of them. I really can't endorse them enough and strongly recommend giving them a listen before you purchase anything.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As Newegg has sold out of W-14's, I really do not think they will get any more in stock as given the discount, I would guess Newegg purchased all that were available. Last I looked, Amazon's Marketplace had them for a bit over $300 a pair.

The Reference Series are excellent Speakers. I could not agree more about their ability with HT as they are over 100db efficient and a Clock Radio can drive them to Reference Levels. All the while, they sound excellent with Klipsch's Horn Loaded Design being constantly refined since 1945 with the release of the Klipsch Horn.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

JBrax said:


> BB,
> I cannot comment on the Icon line since I haven't personally heard them. Having said that I would venture to guess the upgrade to the Reference series would be considerable and well worth the money. I feel they are one of the best speakers available and truly excel with movies. I would give a listen to both the RF-82 II's and the RF-7 II's. I found the RF-7's to be outstanding but not enough of an upgrade to justify the additional money spent when compared to the 82's. These speakers are highly efficient and therefore don't require much power to achieve reference level playback. Very dynamic and clean sounding at all listening levels. There are several things I have upgraded along the way and my speakers are not one of them. I really can't endorse them enough and strongly recommend giving them a listen before you purchase anything.





Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As Newegg has sold out of W-14's, I really do not think they will get any more in stock as given the discount, I would guess Newegg purchased all that were available. Last I looked, Amazon's Marketplace had them for a bit over $300 a pair.
> 
> The Reference Series are excellent Speakers. I could not agree more about their ability with HT as they are over 100db efficient and a Clock Radio can drive them to Reference Levels. All the while, they sound excellent with Klipsch's Horn Loaded Design being constantly refined since 1945 with the release of the Klipsch Horn.
> ...


Thanks, Guys! The reference series speakers seem to be a good buy. I think I will start with the RB-61 II (L&R) and RC-62 (C). I will try and see if I can check them out at a local store.

I just ordered the HSU VTF-2 MK4 subwoofer earlier today. I just wanted to get the process started!

BB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Great call. The VTF-2 MKIV is simply a fantastic way to start this project. I really think you are going to love it.


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Great call. The VTF-2 MKIV is simply a fantastic way to start this project. I really think you are going to love it.


Thanks, JJ


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Do you have any advice regarding a surge protector for the home theater system? I came across a few brands like tripplite and panamx but there seems to be a lot of variation in price. 

Thanks!

BB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bobbybob718 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you have any advice regarding a surge protector for the home theater system? I came across a few brands like tripplite and panamx but there seems to be a lot of variation in price.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Panamax makes an excellent Surge Protector. You might want to consider a UPS as well for components that do not draw a large amount of current. Especially if you live somewhere with lots of lightning, getting a high quality Surge Protector is a really smart idea. You truly do pay for what you get. There are some really high dollar to performance models like this Tripp Lite:http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-TLP810NET-Suppressor-Transformers/dp/B00005T3Q2/ref=zg_tr_761520_8
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Panamax makes an excellent Surge Protector. You might want to consider a UPS as well for components that do not draw a large amount of current. Especially if you live somewhere with lots of lightning, getting a high quality Surge Protector is a really smart idea. You truly do pay for what you get. There are some really high dollar to performance models like this Tripp Lite:http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-TLP810NET-Suppressor-Transformers/dp/B00005T3Q2/ref=zg_tr_761520_8
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi JJ,

Thanks for the quick reply! The Tripp Lite surge protector look like a good deal. I think I will get it. You also mentioned that connecting a UPS might be good for certain components (like the projector? ). I saw this Trip Lite UPS online:

Tripp Lite HT850UPS: http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-HT850UPS-Theater-Compact/dp/B000EVOAVK

If you have any recommendations for a UPS please let me know.

Thanks again!

BB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BB,
That one looks like it would be fantastic.
Cheers,
J


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> BB,
> That one looks like it would be fantastic.
> Cheers,
> J


Thanks, JJ!

BB


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to give an update.

I finally finished installing my home theater system. I would have purchased a HTIB if it were not for the helpful members of this forum. So a BIG Thank You!!!

Here are some details of my setup.

13.5'x21'x7' (room size)
2 B&W 683s (LR)
1 B&W HTM61 (C)
4 B&W 685s (Sorrounds)
1 SVS PB-12 NSD (Sub)
JVC RS45 (Projector)
Carada 120" (2:35:1) Criterion Series - Brilliant White (Screen)
Oppo BDP-93 (Blu-ray Player)
Marantz SR6006 (Receiver)

I went back and forth between a lot of brands but finally got a chance to hear the B&W speakers (driven by a Marantz SR5005 receiver) at a local Magnolia and see the JVC in action at a custom AV shop and was impressed. It also helped that I got discounts for the speakers, receiver, and the projector.

I am happy with the sound from the current setup but I don't know if I am extracting the full potential of the B&W speakers (especially the fronts). So I am debating whether to go for an amplifier. If so, I am not sure which one. If you guys have suggestions/thoughts please let me know.

BB


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all your thoughts! I'm learning a lot from this forum! I can't imagine that you can still workout a good result with limited budget for a home theater system setup. Moreover, the reasoning and arguments raised over this thread were logical.


----------



## bobbybob718 (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad you found the thread useful. Yeah, this is a great forum.

Since this was a big investment I bought my gear in stages. First, got the Marantz receiver, the two 683s and the HTM61 (LCR). Then got the SVS sub. Next came the four 685s (sorrounds). Finally, got hold of the JVC projector and the Carada 2.35:1 screen. This was expensive but for movies the visual part is key. I have no complaints just an empty wallet!

You should also check out other speakers like Klipsch. They were too bright for me but there are a lot of individuals who like Klipsch especially for movies. Also, you can pretty good deals on them as JJ and others have pointed out.

One more thing, it can be expensive to get AV professionals to do the pre-wiring and installation.

BB


----------

